# Pakistanis Employment Verification Process DIBP



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, I hope everyone is at good health. I got a few questions I hope this is the right place to get a definitive answer. how is job/employment verification performed by DIBP? This question is mainly aimed at Pakistani applicants but I would appreciate if other Expats can have a word on it too.

1- What is the general criteria for verification? 
I have read mixed responses, some say its done because you lack certain documents others say its purely random.

2- If its based on lack of documents then how can this be dealt with - what documents should be attached other than 
- Salary Slips
- Offer Letter
- Experience Letter

The problem with us Pakistanis who are working in small organizations is that most of the time there is no proper management system. Most of us only have offer letter and experience letter and no appraisal/increment/training letters etc. 

On top of that a lot of these small organizations either pay in cash or salary is under taxable limit so no tax is deducted in that case.

So ofcourse the situatioin gets worse because of these and since Pakistan is a High Risk Country there is general perception that without tax deductions etc the employment is fake but in essense as per government rules you do not need to have tax documents if you are not earning the taxable amount. 

In this case how should one satisfy the Case Officer? What steps can be taken to minimize the chances of job verification in such cases? Employers here are known for their carelessness they do not care if your case gets ruined because of their response, a lot of them are reluctant to let you leave the job.

So based purely on the circumstances of an average pakistani how can one go on about successfully completing the PR process?

I am generally interested in hearing from Pakistanis who went through verification process. And those who didnt get any verification please share your story too.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> Hi everyone, I hope everyone is at good health. I got a few questions I hope this is the right place to get a definitive answer. how is job/employment verification performed by DIBP? This question is mainly aimed at Pakistani applicants but I would appreciate if other Expats can have a word on it too.
> 
> 1- What is the general criteria for verification?
> I have read mixed responses, some say its done because you lack certain documents others say its purely random.
> ...


In my case specifically, I haven't heard anything from my previous employee for the verification, may be I will give them a call today and ask. 

Share your time line please...


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Rabbahs said:


> In my case specifically, I haven't heard anything from my previous employee for the verification, may be I will give them a call today and ask.
> 
> Share your time line please...


I am in process of applying so no real timeline to share as of yet. Was your current employer contacted? if you work in a well known organization and provide enough evidence, then usually its not verified through direct call or physical visit.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

my job verification was done by call in first week of november,since that complete silence


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Hamza77 said:


> my job verification was done by call in first week of november,since that complete silence


Bro do you mind sharing what documents did you submit as a proof of employment points claim? Was your employment Pakistan based?

What sort of questions did they ask and did they talk with you too or just your employer?

Thank you.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> Bro do you mind sharing what documents did you submit as a proof of employment points claim? Was your employment Pakistan based?
> 
> What sort of questions did they ask and did they talk with you too or just your employer?
> 
> Thank you.


I only submitted Company Experience Letterhead.
Yes claimed experience as well.
Yes,It was Pakistan based,my company received several calls( 3 to 4 ) within 2 weeks from Australian Embassy Islamabad.

They asked questions regarding me. 
They asked,Who is ____???
What was his position in the company??
His role and responsibilities???
His Performance???
How long he worked?? etc


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Hi everyone, I hope everyone is at good health. I got a few questions I hope this is the right place to get a definitive answer. how is job/employment verification performed by DIBP? This question is mainly aimed at Pakistani applicants but I would appreciate if other Expats can have a word on it too.
> 
> 1- What is the general criteria for verification?
> I have read mixed responses, some say its done because you lack certain documents others say its purely random.
> ...


What's your current status Brother? Did you get a grant? verification?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Hi everyone, I hope everyone is at good health. I got a few questions I hope this is the right place to get a definitive answer. how is job/employment verification performed by DIBP? This question is mainly aimed at Pakistani applicants but I would appreciate if other Expats can have a word on it too.
> 
> 1- What is the general criteria for verification?
> I have read mixed responses, some say its done because you lack certain documents others say its purely random.
> ...


-

Hi brother!

there is nothing to worry about filing immigration from Pakistan. I have examples of my brother and my friend filing for 189 and both got PR pretty smoothly. In both cases, employee verification is not done but it doesn't mean it's always like that! As DIBP do verification on random basis. As far as concern about high-risk country, I don't feel it matter that much. My friend gets PR within 6 weeks after filing visa application last year which is quite early.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

jaseembhutto said:


> What's your current status Brother? Did you get a grant? verification?


From Pakistan at least 'almost' everyone, who claimed employment points, goes through verification. Yes I got my grant and went through verification as well. If you provide the required documentation and your employers are co-operative, verification is a smooth sail then.


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi guys it seems a bit off topic but, I work in Saudi Arabia and my company do not pay us for annual vacations. Hence there are times when my pay is lower than my actual gross salary. I barely made it to 8 years in past ten years. So, will the non paid periods be considered in the employment duration? Will Dibp verify reasons of salary deduction also?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

You dont need to submit salary slips for every month, one slip for each quarter of a year (4 per year) is enough.


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> You dont need to submit salary slips for every month, one slip for each quarter of a year (4 per year) is enough.


Well what about income statement?


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

brother how they verify your experience through phone call either email.


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> From Pakistan at least 'almost' everyone, who claimed employment points, goes through verification. Yes I got my grant and went through verification as well. If you provide the required documentation and your employers are co-operative, verification is a smooth sail then.


Hey Bro, Can you Share your timeline? how long it took you get a grant? How was verification done? Phone call or an email? The only problem is of company cooperation, rest is pretty okay.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

In my case it took around three and a half months. Verification was done via telephone.


----------



## Sairasar (Dec 12, 2016)

*need assistance*



FrozenAh said:


> In my case it took around three and a half months. Verification was done via telephone.


Hi FrozenAh

would you mind sharing what sort of questions did they ask your employer on verification call? Did they go into tiny details or just general? Was it a single call or multiple? Please.


----------

